# File Sharing on Time Capsule?



## ScottW (Feb 28, 2008)

Digging around the internet, I am getting mixed information on what Time Capsule can or can not do.

It seems to be clear that multiple machines can backup to the device via Time Machine, no arguments there.

What does seem confusing is whether or not you can do file sharing, ie 4 Macs in a small work group using it as a NAS type device, and if it does allow this, what type of permissions handling does it have?

If anyone has some clear answers on that, please let me know.

Scott


----------



## ScottW (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like it just started shipping today or yesterday. So, perhaps the answer will be out by weekend!


----------



## FlashMac (Mar 7, 2008)

So, what's the answer?


----------



## Satcomer (Mar 7, 2008)

FlashMac said:


> So, what's the answer?



I want to know too because my Time Capsule is "in the mail".


----------



## ScottW (Mar 7, 2008)

I have not tested it out myself, and I see some varying answers on this question and it comes down to this.

You can setup users and assign read only and read/write permissions, but nothing more complex than that. I have seen conflicting reports on whether or not it can be assigned to individual folders or if it is the whole drive share itself.


----------



## KartMan (Nov 12, 2010)

I would like to create two folders on the Time Capsule shared disk. I would then one set of users(GroupA) to have read/write access to both folders, then another set of users(GroupB) to only have read/write access to one folder.
Any ideas on how to acheive this with Time Capsule?
I am playing around with Time Capsule and it seems very limited. All I can do is create a common shared folder on the the disk which all the users can access. It also creates another share point for each usb drive that is hooked up to the Time Capsule. However, I can not change any permissions (read/write) for these share or add users or groups via the Get Info for the folder I create.


----------

